# Mon fils covid



## Gabcoiff (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir,

Je suis désolée de vous déranger à cette heure ci, mais pour moi c'est urgent, j'aimerais demander de vos lumières,  svp 

Dans la classe de mon fils il y a un cas de covid, donc il doit tester ce soir. Malheureusement il est positif. 

Ma question: ai-je le droit de garder les enfants demain ? Je dois annoncer les PE semble il ?

Je vous remercie et bonne soirée à vous


----------



## incognito (22 Septembre 2022)

normalement tu ne peux pas accueillir, fais toi déclarer cas contact pour pouvoir être prise en charge

pour info, notre pmi nous a dit de se référer au protocole de mars 2022 plus complet que le dernier


----------



## Gabcoiff (22 Septembre 2022)

Merci Incognito, je dois déclarer à la Sécu ?


----------



## assmatzam (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Oui tu dois te déclarer sur ameli


----------



## incognito (22 Septembre 2022)

alors, ton fils a fait un test en pharmacie ? si oui, tu vas recevoir un sms où tu as un lien pour déclarer les cas contacts
tu mets ton nom comme cela tu seras dans la boucle tout de suite ET tu te déclares sur ameli   
	

	Vous devez être inscrit pour voir ce lien » Je m'inscris


----------



## Gabcoiff (22 Septembre 2022)

Svp, je suis en train de faire sur le site ameli mais j'ai  du mal.
Mon fils fait le teste ce soir à la maison
J'ai cliqué "je suis assuré"... Mais à la fin consulté dossier... puis rien !


----------



## Gabcoiff (22 Septembre 2022)

Comment  je vais recevoir un SMS si le test a fait chez soi ?


----------



## Griselda (22 Septembre 2022)

non aucun autotest ne permet un arrêt maladie, il faut un test fait par un pro (en pharmacie ou en labo)


----------



## nounouflo (22 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir
Il me semble que pour qu’un test soit valable et être déclarer à la sécu cas contact il faut que votre fils fasse un test en pharmacie et labo et si positif c’est eux qui déclare sa positivité à la séc.
un autotest n’est pas suffisant.
Bon courage


----------



## Gabcoiff (22 Septembre 2022)

OK, c'est noté, merci beaucoup et désolée de vous déranger.  Merci


----------



## Gabcoiff (22 Septembre 2022)

Merci à toutes pour vis conseils si vite. Je close ma demande. Bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Nounou22 (22 Septembre 2022)

Moi mon RPE m'a dit semaine dernière que le nouveau protocole remplaçait l'ancien. Les cas contact ne sont plus pris en compte ...donc je suppose qu'on a le droit d'accueillir même si l'un de nos enfants est covid ...du moment qu'il est grand et en âge d'être isolé à distance des accueillis....perso la CPAM et l'ircem ont mis plus de 5 mois à me rembourser nos arrêts avec mon mari. On était arrêté sur les mêmes périodes donc ce fut difficile financièrement car nos deux salaires étaient impactés. Autant dire que si je ne suis pas obligée de m'arrêter, c'est niet. 
Après tout, les parents s'ils ont un cas positif chez l'un de leurs enfants, ils ne sont pas obligés de faire tester le petit que nous accueillons et on se doit de  l'  accueillir....donc ce qui s'applique pour eux s'applique pour nous. Je pars de ce principe 😅


----------



## papillon (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

en principe et ça paraît logique de devoir prendre en compte le dernier protocole en date cad celui du 24 août, autrement je ne vois pas pourquoi un nouveau protocole aurait été mis en place !

enfin bref, tout ça pour dire qu'effectivement pas d'isolement pour les cas contacts, seules les personnes positives doivent s'isoler pendant 7 jours ramené à 5j si test négatif et sans symptômes depuis 48h

Sur un autre post parlant de ce même sujet, une collègue indiquait qu'en allant sur le site de la cpam, on pouvait obtenir un arrêt de travail dérogatoire malgré tout


----------



## Gabcoiff (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour papillon, 
Merci pour votre retour. 
Si cas covid en foyer de l'assistante maternelle, la garde doit suspendre 7 jours si enfant moins de 16 ans.


----------



## Gabcoiff (23 Septembre 2022)

Merci nounou22


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Septembre 2022)

@Gabcoiff ,
Je vois ça marqué nul part sur le nouveau protocole. Si l'assmat est positive, oui isolement 7 jours pouvant être ramené à 5 jours si test pcr négatif et absence de symptômes depuis 48h, mais, si c'est l'enfant de l'assmat qui est positif, logiquement l'assmat est alors cas contact....et les cas contact n'apparaissent plus sur le nouveau protocole donc cela veut dire que l'on peut continuer à travailler tant que nous ne sommes pas positifs. Du moment que l'enfant covid est isolé des autres enfants....
Moi c'est ce que mon RPE m'a dit ....
Et puis je trouve ça logique puisque le petit accueilli s'il est cas contact on se doit de l'accueillir donc c'est normal que si nous, nous sommes cas contact que l'on puisse accueillir quand même


----------



## Griselda (23 Septembre 2022)

Même question ici. 
Le RPE a eut la question d'une AM. 
En lisant le nouveau protocole c'est ce qui semblait logique comme Nounou22 mais de contacter la PMI pour s'en assurer. 
Sauf que la PMI aurait alors répondu que l'AM était obligée de suspendre l'accueil. 
Ce qui est surprenant c'est qu'en allant sur ma CPAM régionale je ne vois plus l'arrêt dérogatoire pour les AM ce qui laisse supposer qu'il n’existe plus? 

Est ce que la PMI fait du zèle en disant que nous devons dans ce cas suspendre notre accueil (même pour un cas positif qui ne sera pas en contact avec les accueillis?), ou bien est ce que c'est la CPAM qui joue encore en retirant une disposition particulière estimant que ça leur coûte trop chère? 

Il faut reconnaître que depuis 2 ans et demi c'est le bazar à ce sujet: régulièrement des AMs se sont vu refuser une prise en charge de la sécu pour cas contact puis remis en dérogation parce que sinon elles refusent de jouer le jeu (évidement! comment dire à un salarié qu'il est tenu de ne pas travailler mais que personne ne va le payer?! Déjà que ça risque de nuire gravement à la relation avec son PE qui a besoin qu'elle reste toujours dispo selon le contrat ce qui est quand même logique...). 
Et donc qu'il faut à nouveau que les AM se bagarrent pour continuer d'avoir le regime dérogatoire puisque la PMI impose une fermeture pour raison sanitaire?

Le bon sens voudrait que dès lors que le cas positif n'est pas en contact avec les accueillis (qu'il ne s'agisse donc pas d'un petit qui a besoin d'être gardée par Maman, lové dans ses bras, soigné par elle), l'AM puisse poursuivre l'accueil en désinfectant, portant un masque, aérant beaucoup etc... Comme s'il avait une grippe ou une gastro', ça dépend donc vraiment de l'âge de l'enfant en question.

Mais comme toujours, nous serions bien en peine d'affirmer avec certitude comment gérer ça tant que les syndicats ne s’emparent pas à nouveau du problème en exigent un texte claire qui ne sera pas au bon vouloir de certaines secu et au bon vouloir de certaines PMI.


----------



## twilight (23 Septembre 2022)

tu nes pas cas contact d'un cas contact tu n'as pas à suspendre l'acceuil


----------



## Juju06 (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai été dans le meme cas que vous. Mon fils a fait un auto test le 12/09 au soir, et il été positif le lendemain je l'ai emmener au labo qui a confirmer qu'il avait le covid. Donc j'ai prévenu mon employeur et lui ai dit que mon fils allez etre 7 jours en isolement. Suite au test positif fait en labo j'ai appeler le numero speciale covid et le monsieur ma mit comme cas contact car moi négative et ma fait un papier d'isolement à remettre a l'employeur, une fois le papier remis votre employeur doit vous faire une attestation de salaire et vous envoyez a votre  cpam. 
Mon fils à 11 ans donc les enfants de moins de 16 ans on peut se mettre en arret pour les garder.

Bonne journee


----------



## Nounou22 (23 Septembre 2022)

Oui on peut mais la question est surtout est ce que l'on doit ? Moi même si je peux ce sera non à moins que l'on m'y oblige


----------



## Gabcoiff (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

Merci beaucoup pour vos conseils et partagés.
À Juju06, où trouver Vous le numéro spécial covid, svp ? Et attestation de salaire comment faire, je peux trouver un exemplaire sur internet ou "ce monsieur" va me donner en même temps que le papier d'isolement ? 

J'ai emmené mon fils ce matin au laboratoire, j'attends le résultat dans 24h. Il a 13 ans donc suspension pendant 7 jours (il me semble que si les enfants ont plus de 16 ans on peut continuer à travailler).


----------



## Griselda (23 Septembre 2022)

J'ai envie de dire que si la sécu continue bien de faire l'arret cas contact pour les AM qui s'occupe de leurs enfants COVID + alors c'est déjà ça.
Le souci étant de ne plus le voir mentionné dans le nouveau protocole donc soumis au bon vouloir de l'agent CPAM, comme ça s'est produit de nombreuses fois depuis le début de cette crise?


----------



## Gabcoiff (23 Septembre 2022)

Griselda,

C'est vrai, je n'ai pas vu mentionné dans le nouveau protocole. Por l'instant je ferme l'accueil et les PE sont OK (ils cherchent une solution pour la garde).
Comme notre collègue a dit en haut, elle était dans le même cas que moi, donc peut-être ça sera pareil pour moi (les démarches à faire).

Bonne journée à vous


----------



## NOSIT (27 Septembre 2022)

ET bien moi j'ai eu le covid .J'ai fait un test PCR et me suis inscrite sur ameli. Mais il a fallu que je travaille quand même n'ayant pas vraiment de symstômes important a leurs yeux( perte de l'odorat et un léger rhume) et pour mon mari qui été cas contact c'est pareil pas d'isolement obligatoire alors en fait ils font ce qu'il veulent avec et dorénavant je n'en ai plus rien à faire. de toute façon je ne vais pas faire un test a chaque fois que j'ai un rhume, au début de la pandémie nos responsables n'ont a eu que faire de nous nous pouvions prendre même plus d'enfants qu'en temps normal ce que je n'ai jamais fait d'ailleurs mais pour qui nous prend t'on . Aucune considération dans ce métier .


----------



## Juju06 (28 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour désolé je reviens un peu tard.gabcoiff j'ai trouvé le numéro sur internet. Avez vous réussit à les avoir au téléphone?


----------



## Gabcoiff (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Juju06,

Merci pour votre message. 
Oui, j'ai reçu l'attestation d'isolement. 

Je pensais la suspension était 7 jours, mais non, l'attestation d'isolement est marqué 23/9 au 02/10. 

Pour l'attestation de salaire, comment avez-vous fait ? Maintient du salaire ou Subrogation ? Si ce n'est pas pour le maintien du salaire, on déduit le salaire avec le cour de Cassation ? Et la Sécu va m' indemniser et le Pe versera le complément ?... svp, pourriez-vous m'éclairer ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Lijana (29 Septembre 2022)

Déduction des heures avec CCC. 

Vous serez indemnisé par la sécurité social et un complément par l’ircem. 
Pensé à renseigner vos coordonnées bancaires sur le site de l’ircem 

Les parents ne vont rien compléter du tout.


----------



## Lijana (29 Septembre 2022)

C’est 10 jours d’arrêt si vous n’avez pas tous les vaccins. Sinon c’est 
7 jours


----------



## Gabcoiff (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Lijana,
Merci pour vos explications. 
Bonne journée à vous


----------



## Gabcoiff (29 Septembre 2022)

A Lijana,

J'ai déclaré vendredi 23/9 au jeudi 29/9 c'est 7 jours, vaccins complets. 
Mais surprise, la Sécu m'a donné une attestation d'isolement du 23/9 au 02/10. Peut être car c'est débuté sur un wk.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

La subrogation n existe pas pour les Assmat 
Vous allez déduite a vos PE votre congé maladie par le calcul cours de cassation
Non le PE ne vous payera pas le manque à gagner 

La sécu va vous payer a hauteur de 50 % + un complément ircem 
Attention suivant les secus le délai de paiement est très long 

Chacun de vos PE vous remplisse une attestation de salaire qu il vous remettre . Ensuite vous donner a la sécu les attestations de salaire + fiches de paye ( je vous conseil de leur donner sur 1 an même pour les contrats arrêter sur 1 an en arrière ) + attestation de paiement polrmploi si vous touchez quelques chose de leur part


----------



## Gabcoiff (29 Septembre 2022)

Merci Sandrine2572


----------



## Lijana (29 Septembre 2022)

Bon de toute façon vous pouvez sortir de l’isolement avant si test négatif.


----------



## Lijana (29 Septembre 2022)

Et c ‘est bien d’envoyer tous dans in seul envoie. 
Attestations de salaire 
Bulletins de salaire 
L’arrêt de travail


----------



## Gabcoiff (29 Septembre 2022)

C'est noté. Merci


----------

